# Bikepacking with Carbon bars ?



## woodsgroovin (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey yall. Anybody using carbon bars with a handlebar bag and hows it working out ? I'm wanting to try some carbon bars to ease hand fatigue and I want to use bar ends, aerobars, and a bar bag. I've been looking through threads about carbon bars but would like to hear from the Bikepackers. Thanx.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

One idea:

Big Wheel Building: Alt bars: They're the new black.

I've only done a handful of overnight BP trips with 'em, but I don't see a good reason to go back.

Bonus that you might be able to omit the bar ends as the 20* swept position is IMO similar yet somehow better than either "regular" or "bar end" hand positions.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

I use carbon bars and I can't see why you wouldn't.



Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodsgroovin (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanx guys. I've read a few posts by people that are worried about em breaking and just wanted to see what the Bike Packer consensus is. The more I've read the more it looks that carbon bars hold up just fine. I'm gonna give it a go and get a pair.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

I use a Carbon Haven bar with no issues. Just wrapped some cork bar tape between the stem and shifters to protect the finish and strapped the bar bag to it, no worries.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

if carbon bars break because of a bag there are two things wrong. A. your carrying way to much on your bars but still B. they should never break from such a activity. The worst thing that happens is they get scuffed up. But hey, its a bike that's what happens. hope this helps.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

You shouldn't carry that much on your bars as it will screw up the balance of the bike. I think "most" people put all their sleeping stuff there, I know I do. It's big size wise, but lightweight, which makes it perfect for handlebars. Put your heaviest stuff in the seat bag closest to post and go lighter out from there. 

Having said all that, there should be no issues with handlebar bags on carbon bars. Bar ends on the other hand can be problematic depending on what kind. I use the Ergon grips with integrated bar ends and have no issues with my salsa carbon bar. 

-Tom


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Use an old tube cut up to protect the finish of the bars. The rubber can act as a perfect non-slip surface and keep the bars in good shape. I've been riding carbon bars for over a year in some quite rocky conditions and they are great, even after quite a few falls.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got carbon bars on both my bikes. No issues with either. I'm lazy and just put some gorilla tape where the harness would contact to prevent scuffing. Just about anything should work.


----------

